# انشر اعلانك نشر اعلان ارسال اعلان اسرع اعلان



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام تحية طيبة وبعد :

انا ( وسيط تجاري معتمد ) في اكثر من 40 منتدى تسويقي واعلاني سعودي وخليجي وعربي واقوم بنشر الاعلانات التجارية والتسويقيه في 40 موقع تجاري تسويقي واعلاني ومقابل ( 30 ) ثلاثون ريال فقط .

لا تخف سأقوم بوضع جميع (40) رابط التي تخص اعلانك او مشروعك او تجارتك او طلبك 
وسارسلها لك في البريد الالكتروني وانت معاي وخلال نصف ساعه فقط 

وبدأ من هذا الموووقع الجبار 

للتواصل معي عبر الخاص هنا او عن طريق البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]

ولكم تحياتي


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انشر اعلانك نشر اعلان ارسال اعلان اسرع اعلان*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انشر اعلانك نشر اعلان ارسال اعلان اسرع اعلان*

فكره روووعه
موفق بحول الله


----------



## مسوق للتمور بجده (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انشر اعلانك نشر اعلان ارسال اعلان اسرع اعلان*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انشر اعلانك نشر اعلان ارسال اعلان اسرع اعلان*

يسلمو للكل عالمرور الحلو 
منورين


----------

